# zacheyp's 2.5 gallon betta!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Sooo i went to Petco to explore my betta tank options. I have explored betta soroitys and 5 gall comunity tank but that really didnt seem to be a good idea. The store had a mini bow, but i really like the standard 2.5 gallon 12x6x8 tank. I would use an aquaclear 20. The only problem is i cant find a hood, could you possibly help. 
I really want to keep some good looking plants (the key to a cool nano tank) a kick but betta and snail and maybe some shrimp. Again if i can find a hood this tank will be up and cycling in no time.
Thanks


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

The standard rectangular aqueon glass tanks? It's hard to find them in store. You may need to order online.

Also it's really hard to maintain beneficial bacteria in something that small and you need to be careful and test often to make sure nothing broke down. If you want to cycle pick up a 5g. The hood will be easier to find too. You're not going to be putting tank mates in something as small as 2.5g either.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree.. a 2.5 gallon won't cycle as the surface area is too small. You can keep live plants in a 2.5 gallon, but wouldn't have to go through the whole cycle process. Just make sure to QT the plants for a week or so before you add any fish in with them as sometimes they carry snails, etc and you want to make sure you have only what you want in the tank with the betta.
Good luck and can't wait to see some pictures of the set up


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

i still need to find a hood


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

still cant find a hood ):


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't believe they make much in terms of hoods for 2.5 gal tanks. 

I have 4 of them...and just have the glass covers that came with them. I use clip on lights for lighting. I've been looking for specific light hoods for years for them, and unfortunately, I just don't think they make them for tanks that small.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> I don't believe they make much in terms of hoods for 2.5 gal tanks.
> 
> I have 4 of them...and just have the glass covers that came with them. I use clip on lights for lighting. I've been looking for specific light hoods for years for them, and unfortunately, I just don't think they make them for tanks that small.


so could i go unfiltered?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Unfiltred is fine. You just have to keep up with water changes. I have my 2.5 gal tanks filtered with Toms Aquarium mini internal filters. Azoo filters work well too. Just make sure you get a heater.  and cover whatever space you can with a glass hood, or plastic canvas cut to size in a pinch.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> Unfiltred is fine. You just have to keep up with water changes. I have my 2.5 gal tanks filtered with Toms Aquarium mini internal filters. Azoo filters work well too. Just make sure you get a heater.  and cover whatever space you can with a glass hood, or plastic canvas cut to size in a pinch.


o00, i would def do an internal filter, heater and clip on lights but my tank dosent come with a cover :evil: do you know where (link) i could get one? thanks


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

What brand is the tank you have? 


Is it like this? (old pic of Draco's tank..differently designed now) Just a standard glass rectangular tank?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

If so, then this top should fit it. (It's a Perfecto 2.5 Gallon Glass Top)

http://www.livehermitcrabs.com/pe25gagltop.html

Alternatively, you could also go to a lowes or hardware store and have them cut a piece of glass to the dimensions you need.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> If so, then this top should fit it. (It's a Perfecto 2.5 Gallon Glass Top)
> 
> Perfecto 2.5 Gallon Glass Top
> 
> Alternatively, you could also go to a lowes or hardware store and have them cut a piece of glass to the dimensions you need.


can't say for sure but looks pretty darn simmilar, what are the dimensions of your tank?
thanks


----------



## mathkid (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a 2.5g Aqueon/AGA glass tank (standard dimensions, 12x6x8, I think). I couldn't find a hood for it, but I got a glass top, similar to the one Tappy4me posted:
http://www.amazon.com/2PK-Versa-Top...ZPR6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1329629192&sr=8-9

There's a few others like it posted on Amazon. However, it was just a slab of glass plus stick-on handle - no hinge or vinyl back as the description states. 

I am on the lookout for a good hood fixture for a 2.5gal standard tank. Here's some of the things I've found online:
- 12" Catalina: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1231
- 10" Catalina (http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1233) plus legs (http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1339)
- A DIY wooden enclosure: http://www.ahsupply.com/diy.htm plus light kit: http://www.ahsupply.com/18_or_24_w_kits.htm
- Zoo Med makes a 12" terrarium hood. I don't know how you would go about waterproofing it for aquarium use: http://www.petguys.com/-097612325000.html
- Aqueon makes a 12" strip light you can put over a glass canopy: http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/fluorescent-striplights.htm

Keep us posted on what you end up doing!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

wow, thanks for al of your help!!!! changing topics for 1 sec i know a 2.5 isnt ideal for a betta but its all i have room for and im pretty sure the betta will like it more than a cup. Would a male or female do better in a 2.5?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a boy in a 2.5, glass top, one 50% and 100% wc every week. He's doing great in it. I gave up on real plants for him though, they kept dying. I gave him some silk ones to hide out in.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I have a boy in a 2.5, glass top, one 50% and 100% wc every week. He's doing great in it. I gave up on real plants for him though, they kept dying. I gave him some silk ones to hide out in.


why were plants dying?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> wow, thanks for al of your help!!!! changing topics for 1 sec i know a 2.5 isnt ideal for a betta but its all i have room for and im pretty sure the betta will like it more than a cup. Would a male or female do better in a 2.5?


2.5 gals are fine for a betta as long as you keep up water changes. Either gender will do fine in it. I'd love to upgrade my guys/gal to a 5 gal each, but I don't have space. They are all happy and healthy in their 2.5 gal tanks.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> can't say for sure but looks pretty darn simmilar, what are the dimensions of your tank?
> thanks


Pretty sure it's the same as what you are looking at stuff for. Just a standard rectangular 2.5 gal tank. I get mine from Petsmart, and they come with the glass covers lol.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

What is the lightest water change schedule I could get away with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> What is the lightest water change schedule I could get away with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I do a 20-30% water change every 2-3 days, then a 50% change at least once a week with a full WC about every week and a half-2 weeks. This doesn't stress my guys out and keeps ammonia levels down.

You could probably get away with one 50% change and one 100% change a week. But being that the tank is on the smaller side, you have to make sure to do these at the minimum every week. Ammonia and stuff builds up alot quicker in the smaller tanks.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

How can the filter and heater wires get to the outlet with the glass top?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> How can the filter and heater wires get to the outlet with the glass top?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You don't have the glass top completely covering the tank..still need to have some air circulation, so I keep the wires and stuff going out the back side of the tank, as well as the light clamp, then you just cover the tank the rest of the way.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Does the in tank filter make ANY noise... This tank is going to next to my bed and has to be silent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> Does the in tank filter make ANY noise... This tank is going to next to my bed and has to be silent
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


None, as long as you keep the tank full lol. It makes a trickling noise as it pushes water over the surface if you let the levels drop below the spout. Otherwise, no motor sounds or anything. At least for the Tom Mini Internal filters that I use. 

Another alternative for a filter is the Azoo mini filter. It's external, but is very quiet. I haven't tried it with long finned bettas yet, but I have it on Brutus' tank on the lowest setting. I think the internal filter works better for long finned bettas, but either would work for a shorter finned betta.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Than I will keep it full!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so happy that I will be able to provide a betta a tank though not huge is much bigger than a cup at petco, lit, filtered and heated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> I am so happy that I will be able to provide a betta a tank though not huge is much bigger than a cup at petco, lit, filtered and heated!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And he/she will be very grateful to you for doing so! Keep in mind, you can always upgrade your betta laterif you want to (once you have a place you can have a larger tank) and keep this smaller tank on hand to have as a hospital tank if needed. 

Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11100218
i want one of these....


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Aqueon Betta Mini Bow 2.5 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit - Fish - Sale - PetSmart
> i want one of these....


Those are nice. I have the 1 gal version that I use for my new guys as temporary tanks until I can get their stuff all set up! lol. (Just because I have them on hand already from past bettas)

Only thing I've noticed with them is that you have to put a sponge over the intake, or your fishy can get stuck to it or get his fins torn. (I had it happen with a previous betta.)

here's a pic of how I have the glass on Draco's tank, from above of course lol. I still need to get a light for both Sapphira and Shadowfax's tanks, but they're expensive and the ones I want, the company that makes them isn't selling anything right now.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh dang! what kind of sponge ? do you have a pic?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> oh dang! what kind of sponge ? do you have a pic?


I do! Umm, I used a piece of sponge by AquaClear. AquaClear Filter Insert Foam, in a 3 pack. I had picked it up awhile back when I was trying to rig up something for Tango's tank. My fear for sapphira wasn't that her fins would get sucked to it, but because she is so small, she may have been sucked up into it. There's a nice wide hole at the bottom of it.

I just cut it to size then hollowed it out, but you may be able to use a Fluval Chi intake sponge as well. We used one of those for my boyfriends dwarf puffer tank to keep the puffers from being sucked up into that intake.

It'll be just a few minutes before I can show you a pic, as it's uploading now.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

I saw the mini bow at petco yesterday but liked the standard 2.5 more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay thanks, what if i have a uhm, cover for the intake thing? like what you get with larger filters, and they have that protective plastic cover at the end? do you know what im talking about? because if i work hard enough all month, my mom will buy me one of those 2.5 gallon tanks, i want to use it for sir, since Mister passed, and let my sorority have the whole ten gallon.

i had the choice of a 2.5 gallon tank or a tablet, but i highly doubt she'll even buy me the tank...


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> I saw the mini bow at petco yesterday but liked the standard 2.5 more
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea, the are nice, but the curved front makes it difficult to take good pictures of the fish! haha...Plus, I like the standard 2.5 gal tanks due to the length vs the height. More swimming space for the boys/girl. I do alot of photography of my fish...so flat fronts are much more enjoyable to me. 

As for the plastic thing you're talking about, I'm not sure. Foam is better in my opinion, as it will also lessen the flow, and if a betta does by chance get sucked to it, the foam is not going to tear his/her fins, whereas a plastic cover may.

Here's a pic of the foam on the filter from that tank. It's not currently running right now, so don't mind the water level. Sapphira is getting over some constipation/bloat, and I lowered the water level until she mends to help her out. She couldn't get to the bottom very easily as the bloating was affecting her swim bladder some. (The filter is being used on her 2.5 gal tank until I order another filter for her...in case you were wondering why it is on this tank and not the mini bow lol)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh, its cute.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> oh, its cute.


Yea, the foam piece doesn't look bad on it. (The Fluval Chi one is black) But it is very effective at lessening the suction and flow of the filter.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh well.... i think i'll put the tip from an old filter on it if i get one, so it wont eat my fishy! lol 
the nearest petsmart is an hour or more away...


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> oh well.... i think i'll put the tip from an old filter on it if i get one, so it wont eat my fishy! lol
> the nearest petsmart is an hour or more away...


Can you order stuff from online? If so, Aqua Clear Filter Insert Foam 20 for 5-20 Gallon Aquariums 3 PACK NEW MechStage (015561113908) | eBay .

Alternatively, I have an extra piece of foam that I'm not using. If you'd like I can mail it to you.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

well, i wouldnt want you to mail it to me before i know for sure im getting it, but if i do get it, i will let you know and that'd be great! do you want payment?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> well, i wouldnt want you to mail it to me before i know for sure im getting it, but if i do get it, i will let you know and that'd be great! do you want payment?


Just message me when you know. It's not very heavy, so won't cost but a dollar or so to mail, so no. Don't worry about payment. 

All in all, it's a very nice tank! You'll enjoy it  the only other thing I find a bit lacking (only because I'm used to such a bright flourescent light for my other tank, is that the lighting is a bit dull. But they may have change the light bulbs since I bought mine. It's a very nice tank!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okie dokie, it sounds like im gonna need to start cleaning alot then! thanks Tappy4me, i'll message you sometime to let you know!


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

So im trying to aproximate the price of the tank, if i forget anything, misestimate the price if anything or could save money anywhere please please please let me know.
Tank 12 bucks petco
Substrate 5 dollars 
heater 10 dollars
internal mini filter 16 dollars
would this light (20 bucks) work? Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Perch-Light Fixture 9W w/Compact Flo Lamp, 6400K D: Pet Supplies
glAass top 15
total 80 ish bucks


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

You really don't need a filter in a 2.5 as you will still have to do the same amount of water changes as that volume water is difficult to cycle properly.

Far as the light, just get yourself a desktop light that stands on the side and hangs over and just add a fluorescent bulb. There are some decent desktop lights at walmart for under 10 bucks.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> So im trying to aproximate the price of the tank, if i forget anything, misestimate the price if anything or could save money anywhere please please please let me know.
> Tank 12 bucks petco
> Substrate 5 dollars
> heater 10 dollars
> ...


All of that should work.

You can always skip the filter for now, and go barebottom (no substrate) if you want. As long as you have a heater and keep up with the water changes, you can go filterless. Biggest things you need are the heater, a few hiding spots and your light if desired.  Oh, you'll want to get a thermometer too to monitor water temperature.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

if i went unfilterd what would my water change schedule have to be like, also are there any other ways to save money?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> if i went unfilterd what would my water change schedule have to be like, also are there any other ways to save money?


One 50% and one 100% change a week is bare minimum, whether you have a filter or not.

You could always get one of these kits, that has a light. (3 gallon)

Tetra Crescent Desktop Aquarium Kits at PETCO

Should come with a light and filter. You just need to get water conditioner, the heater, food and your decorations. That would save you some money. (maybe plastic canvas or something to make a cover with if it doesn't come with one. Plastic canvas is a nice cheap option you can cut to size for a cover.)


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

what is the cheapest clip on/ clamp light that will support some plant growth?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Most lights I've seen run around 15 bucks at the cheapest. As mentioned previously, you might be able to find a desk lamp of some sort to use.

Have you looked around on ebay? Theres lots of different type of clip on lamps out there.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry im a light noob does this light look like it will clamp on and grow some plants?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Depending on plant type they require different lighting. As a beginner go find Java Fern or Java Moss as they do fine with low light and are also hardy.

As a lighting solution on your 2.5 gallon. Get a glass top and pick up one of these from Walmart. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture/16879945

That link is a 24 inch flourescent grow light fixture but they also sell 13 inch ones which is a perfect length for your 2.5 gallon. Lay this fixture on top of the glass hood. Java Fern or Moss will fluorish with this setup, just give them 10+ hours of light a day.

Am a big fan of Java Moss, http://www.bettatalk.com/java_moss.htm


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> Depending on plant type they require different lighting. As a beginner go find Java Fern or Java Moss as they do fine with low light and are also hardy.
> 
> As a lighting solution on your 2.5 gallon. Get a glass top and pick up one of these from Walmart. Walmart.com: Lights of America 24" Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture: Decor
> 
> ...


could i make a java moss bedding?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes you can make a java moss carpet. Here is a youtube "How To". This guy used bio-degradeable thread, you can use fishing line as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMzVgUg3NOI


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

would you reccomend a moss bedding?


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

i think it might be easier cheaper and better do get this tank, what do you think of it?


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Ec...7VRS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329709243&sr=8-1
sorry link didnt copy


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

That one should work just fine


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

would a 3 gallon cycle?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> just get yourself a desktop light that stands on the side and hangs over and just add a fluorescent bulb. There are some decent desktop lights at walmart for under 10 bucks.


Bingo!

I just posted this advise on another thread. Plus you can reposition your light to get interesting photos or to concentrate on one part of your tank for growing stuff.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

<delete>


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> <delete>


 
 ?


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

so i gotta be honest im a marine guy and a freshwater noob. How would i cycle the 3 gallon tank???


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> so i gotta be honest im a marine guy and a freshwater noob. How would i cycle the 3 gallon tank???


Anything below 5 gallons can't really be cycled. I'm no expert on it, but I believe it has to do with the tank just goes through too many changes and isn't stable enough to complete and maintain a cycle with it being so small. Other members will be able to hopefully answer your question better.


----------

